# SiG Sauer P226 Tac Opps Fair Price for New



## Colorado (Mar 10, 2013)

Last night my wife and I shot a gun for the first time at a local shooting range. It turns out we both liked the Sig Sauer P226 9mm Tac Opps the best. It felt great in our hand and we both shot most accurate with it. We also like the 20 bullet magazine and want to get it right away before Colorado outlaws them.

Until last night I knew pretty much zero about guns but I see today this is a pretty desirable piece. I can see why it is popular.

Planning to purchase two new ones. What is a fair price for a new one if we purchased two? Are prices pretty standard across retailers and gun shops? I realize this is an ignorant question so please excuse my inexperience.

Looking to get a couple gun vaults too and are eager to enroll in our beginners class so we can start advancing our skill and safety.

Does it seem unreasonable to have a gunvault on each night stand? 

I appreciate any feedback offered.

Colorado


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Colorado said:


> Last night my wife and I shot a gun for the first time at a local shooting range. It turns out we both liked the Sig Sauer P226 9mm Tac Opps the best. It felt great in our hand and we both shot most accurate with it. We also like the 20 bullet magazine and want to get it right away before Colorado outlaws them.
> 
> Until last night I knew pretty much zero about guns but I see today this is a pretty desirable piece. I can see why it is popular.
> 
> ...


Great gun, high capacity, reliability, . Ask the salesman what is the best price he can do?? They should offer a discount in the form of money or ammo . My question is " are there two available?"


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

MSRP is $1,300 on them... online price is $1,200-$1,600 based on my research and having just purchased one last week.

I paid $1,079 for mine (9mm) and it took me 6 months to locate one in a lgs. Amazing gun that will become a more rare gun as time goes on.










You may get no deals on it due to it's demand and rarity. Be thankful you found one in 9mm.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If you want two gun vaults .I am confident that you will be able to utilize them one way or another


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Love that gun TAPnRACK
.... nice purchase


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks... took 6 months and over 30 calls to various gun stores in that time to find one. Love it... did a steel course (run & gun) with only one miss.


----------



## Colorado (Mar 10, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> Thanks... took 6 months and over 30 calls to various gun stores in that time to find one. Love it... did a steel course (run & gun) with only one miss.


I got pretty lucky, an hour after getting your message I found (2) Factory New ones on gunbroker.com but paid a premium at $1,400 each. A premium price but at least we have good quality pistols!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Worth every penny... your lucky you could locate 2 NIB and afford em', lol.


----------



## blowndeadline (Mar 31, 2013)

I have two of these, one 226 9mm and the .40 caliber version. Excellent pistols to sat the least! I am looking to sell the .40 soon, just picked up a MK25 today so need to recoup some cash!

Mike


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

blowndeadline said:


> I have two of these, one 226 9mm and the .40 caliber version. Excellent pistols to sat the least! I am looking to sell the .40 soon, just picked up a MK25 today so need to recoup some cash!
> 
> Mike


Does the 40 have the shrt reset trigger,


----------



## blowndeadline (Mar 31, 2013)

pic said:


> Does the 40 have the shrt reset trigger,


Yes it does!


----------



## maxsar (Mar 23, 2013)

Just bought a Tac Ops .40 last week for $1215. I didn't try to bargain figuring that most pistols are going near list price. Very happy with the purchase so far.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Bought mine with a threaded barrel for $1099.00 and free shipping. 

It also came with a factory SIG holster.


----------

